# (NY) Looking to stud yellow male.



## camo521 (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a male yellow that we would like to stud that has these same pedigree’s in it. It is a fabulous pedigree for a hunting dog and would like to get it back. We are looking for a Black female lab with some back ground pedigree’s of some British imports from the C H Breeze of Drakshead, F T CH Swinbrook Tan, FT CH Pocklington Glen, FT CH Venture of Brattonsplash, Henderland Beaver, Henderland GeeGee, Henderland Amber, and some Franklin Hill Snoopy, Franklin Hill Pop N Fresh, Franklin Hill Foxy Lady, Kellygreens Sunnymums, Kellygreens Kody, There's some Guiding Eyes FT Blind Marsh and Guiding Eyes Anja also. The mother is Charcoal Blach Sapphire MHR WR and is out of Franklin Hill Montezuma Britt and the father is Ashridge Captain Wentworth J H. I know this is a long shot but I hope there's some one out there that can help us and that there dog has these pedigree’s in there pedigree’s. We don't have much time because the dog is up there in age. Thanks, and hope for any help out there. How can I link the pedigree to here? again thanks. 

Sorry, were in New York

Bob


----------

